# جمعية السلامة والصحة المهنية المصرية eg.osha



## فتحي راضى (10 يوليو 2011)

تم بحمد لله تأسيس جمعية السلامة والصحة المهنية المصرية ومقرها العاشر من رمضان
يوجد صفحة لها علي الفيس بوك وبريدها الالكتروني
[email protected]
الرجاء من كل المهتمين بالسلامة والصحة المهنية دعمها


----------



## geosherif (12 يوليو 2011)

نرجوا من السادة الزملاء الأفاضل سرعة التواصل ودعم هذه الجمعية لما لها من فوائد كثيرة لكل من يعمل في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 

وشكرا

م/ شريف عبده
مدير السلامة بمجموعة هاي باك


----------



## geosherif (12 يوليو 2011)

عنوان صفحة الجمعية المصرية للسلامة والصحة المهنية على الفيسبوك هي:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/جمعية-السلامة-والصحة-المهنية-المصرية-egosha/176056785790721?sk=wall


----------



## ولله الحمد (13 يوليو 2011)

http://kenanaonline.com/safetyegypt/
اتشرف بالانضمام الي الجمعية وادعوا كل مسؤلى السلامة فى مصر بالانضمام الى الجمعية
safety egypt


----------



## علي الحميد (13 يوليو 2011)

بداية نبارك لكم تأسيس الجمعية ونسأل الله أن تكون بادرة خير لجميع المهندسين والعاملين

وتمنيت لو لم تذكروا كلمة osha في بريد الجمعية حيث أنها تعطين انطباع أنها جهة حكومية لأن أوشا هي إدارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية وهي مرتبطة وجزء من وزارة العمل الأمريكية وليست جمعية مستقلة.


----------



## geosherif (16 أغسطس 2011)

والله هو الاسم تم ذكره للمختصر عن الاسم التالي

Occupational Health and Safety Association 

وليست Administration

واشكرك شكرا جزيلا على الايضاح اخي الكريم


----------



## geosherif (16 أغسطس 2011)

آسف أخطأت الصحيح هو

Occupational Safety and Health Association

وشكرا


----------



## geosherif (16 أغسطس 2011)

*مجموعة Safety Alerts هامة جدا جدا لكل مسئولي السلامة*

أخواني الاعزاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرفق لكم ملف مضغوط به الكثير من الـ (Safety Alerts) وهي مفيدة وتعتبر دروس مستفادة يمكن استخدامها في التوعية على هيئة جلسات تدريبية شفهية او ملصقات للعاملين بالمصنع

وسأواصل ان شاء الله ارفاق الملفات الاخرى على نفس هذا النمط من خلال الجمعية المصرية للسلامة والصحة المهنية

وشكرا


----------



## Seniorman (17 أغسطس 2011)

*نبارك لكم تأسيس الجمعية وسوف نكون يدا واحدة بإذن الله*


----------



## geosherif (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتك


----------



## geosherif (20 أغسطس 2011)

أود أن اطرح سؤال هام لكل محبي عمل السلامة

ما هي الانشطة الغير نمطية التي من الممكن ان تساهم في انشاء جمعية مميزة تشارك المجتمع الصناعي وكذلك مهندسي السلامة في التقدم في هذا المجال الهام؟؟؟

ارجوا المشاركة

وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أغسطس 2011)

ألف مبروك
بالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## شريف 77 (22 أغسطس 2011)

انا اعمل باحدى شركات العاشر من لرمضان 
يا ريت اعرف عنوان مقر الجمعية


----------



## محمدطلحة (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الي الامام يارجال الغد


----------



## محمود البشير (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك
بالتوفيق إنشاء الله*​


----------



## محمود البشير (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك
بالتوفيق إنشاء الله*​

س: الوضع القانونى للجمعية من حيث الهيكل التنظيمى والادارى ورقم الشهرة الجمعية حتى نستطيع ان نفيدكم بكل ما لدينا من علم وخبرات عملية فى تطبيق السلامة والصحة المهنية طبقا للواقع العملى فى الشركات المصرية او العالمية وموافقاً للقوانين المصرية للحفاظ على عناصر الانتاج


----------



## أمير رجب (11 أكتوبر 2011)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة_ 
لوسمحتم إخوانى الكرام عايز أعرف الأوراق المطلوبة لعضوية الجمعية 
شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتك​


----------



## عرش المشاعر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

نتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح ... 

جميل ان نرى انطلاق مثل هذه الجمعيات .. ولكن هل لكم اهداف واضحه وخطه مرسومة ..


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## حجر اليمن (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اتشرف بالأنضمام الى جمعيتكم واتمنى لكم المزيد من التقدم


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## aaar (2 فبراير 2012)

*نبارك لكم تأسيس الجمعية.. والله الموفق
*


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (4 فبراير 2012)

تمنياتي لكم بدوام التوفيق يارب ...

مصراتة / ليبيا​


----------



## محمودالحسيني (6 فبراير 2012)

جزى الله خيرا جميع الزملاء المحترمين وخاصة من يساهمون بملفات ومعلومات مفيدة وكذلك الأخ الكريم م جمعة علي عباراته الهافة أسفل المشاركة


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

